# Amp hookup to stock radio options



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

I have been reading through a few threads and see that I need a harness. PAC gma44 is mentioned but I'm curious if there are other options. To order it on amazon it's quite expensive from Canada. And just wondering if there is anything else I can search for that can do the same. 

Thanks


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

wstadnick said:


> I have been reading through a few threads and see that I need a harness. PAC gma44 is mentioned but I'm curious if there are other options. To order it on amazon it's quite expensive from Canada. And just wondering if there is anything else I can search for that can do the same.
> 
> Thanks


Any line-out converter will work, but the PAC harness is the only thing I know of that will work without any cutting or splicing of wires. A standard line-out converter will require you to splice into existing speaker wiring.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm assuming that it is better to go the PAc route then? Does is make any difference in sound if i were to splice into the wires with a cheaper convertor. The pac is 67.00 shipped from Amazon.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

wstadnick said:


> I'm assuming that it is better to go the PAc route then? Does is make any difference in sound if i were to splice into the wires with a cheaper convertor. The pac is 67.00 shipped from Amazon.


There won't be an appreciable difference in sound with a quality line-out converter. It's a matter of convenience and deciding whether or not you want to cut and/or splice wires.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Just curious but i noticed a few of the line out converters state that they can be spliced into the speaker wire for the rear speakers. I always though you had to use the ones right behind the radio? It would make it alot easier not having to remove the radio if i can just jack right into the rear speak wires.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

wstadnick said:


> Just curious but i noticed a few of the line out converters state that they can be spliced into the speaker wire for the rear speakers. I always though you had to use the ones right behind the radio? It would make it alot easier not having to remove the radio if i can just jack right into the rear speak wires.


You can go right into the speaker wires. You can splice into wherever you want. However, there are a few things to consider. 

1. If you have the Pioneer system, your rear deck speakers will only play bass
2. You will need to run and tuck wiring from two different locations
3. The front speakers have different factory equalization than the rear door speakers. You will have to splice the wires for the front door speakers, not the rear door speakers if you want to amplify new front components. 

It's up to you how you decide to run it. Many of us chose the PAC harness for simplicity and "plug and play" use. Also consider that the PAC harness provides 2 sets of RCAs as well as a remote power wire.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah it's looking like the PAC will be my best option. Will have to wait until it warms up with that options, don't want to crack any of the plastic taking the radio out. Thanks for the help with this.

Also i'm assuming the remote power wire is for turning the amp/sub on and off?

And also what gauge power wire would u recommend putting in just in case i see a good deal on Kijiji?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

wstadnick said:


> Yeah it's looking like the PAC will be my best option. Will have to wait until it warms up with that options, don't want to crack any of the plastic taking the radio out. Thanks for the help with this.
> 
> Also i'm assuming the remote power wire is for turning the amp/sub on and off?
> 
> And also what gauge power wire would u recommend putting in just in case i see a good deal on Kijiji?


The remote power wire is indeed for turning the amplifier on and off when power to the vehicle turns off. 

Wiring gauge will depend on how much power you will need, but generally speaking 4 AWG OFC (oxygen-free copper) will be good. Be careful not to buy CCA (copper-clad aluminum) wiring as it is not equal. It will be cheaper than OFC, but is an inferior wire.


----------

